# Mechanical problems with nissan versa.



## john86 (Jan 8, 2009)

mechanical problems with nissan versa.
Dependable truck, but it can be nissan altima 3.5 v6 gas mileage to fix But reliable. I haven't had any mechanical problems with it. 2008 Nissan Altima Coupe: 2008 Nissan Altima: 2008 Nissan Versa.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## john86 (Jan 8, 2009)

Why you are confussed i want to say there was no biggest problem with versa when I purchased a 2007 nissan versa in july of 2006; 3 weeks later the passenger side air bag cover came off the dashboard. took it to the dealer ship and they pushed it back in and order a new one. they said it wasn't a safety concern. they new back took about 2 months to arrive. they replaced it and a bout a week later the air bag cover came off the dash board again. went back to the dealer ship and they kept it for a 2 days and they told me they had screwed/ bolted down the air bag to the inside of the dash board. last week i called them because the cover came off once again and they called a field engineer to come take a look at the car, meanwhile they say is safe to drive the car like it is right now. should i be concerned of the air bag cover exposed like it is? sense this is the 3rd time am really concerned about the safety of my family in case the bag deploys.


----------

